# Hair whorls and patterns?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Interesting concept. I know there was a book about head shape and temperament by Jesse Berry back in the 1800's early 1900's (?). I'm not sure how much scientific research was done for it, but it seemed fairly right on from what I remember. 
Your colt looks a lot like my filly Shiloh, same coloring. Handsome fellow


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Several years ago, Equus did an article about the positioning/number/etc. of hair whorls on the heads of horses and their potential relationship to temperament, behavior, and intelligence. It sparked an angry response from many readers stating that Equus shouldn't be printing such "nonsense" because they are usually a highly respected magazine that only prints "the facts."

Personally, I thought the article was very interesting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if its along the same lines as phrenology (sp?) reading the bumps on the head?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, yeah, personally, I rank it up there with astrology signs, but some of the research I found was interesting...basically along the lines that the growth of the brain in the fetus actually effects whorl placement and how many whorls a horse might have on its head.

Historically, in the middle and far east, people placed great importance on the placement of hair whorls, but I didn't learn much beyond that.

At any rate, I guess the "dimples" on my colt will make him easy to identify.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My horse has three whirls. One one each flank, and one in the middle of his neck.

He's nothing special. 8)


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that's interesting! I've never seen that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also heard that whirls in certain locations on the face or a certain number means they have certain personality traits. Not sure I really believe any of it tho.

Interesting photos. Have never seen a horse with them there. Cute foal tho.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah, i've heard that about whorls. I think Linda Tellington-Jones said that 2 whorles on the forehead (if i remember correctly) means that they're stubborn and unpredictable? I don't remember exactly! She used to have a page on her website about their profiles and the shape/placement of head/ears/eyes, etc and how they match with certain personalities.... I used to think it was all silly but it's actually really surprising how very accurate she can be!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Acually now you have mentioned it, my Quarab gelding has the exact same whorl as ur weanling. I have too heard about certain hair patterns inflicting their personality. Hmm interesting...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like dimples or laugh lines :lol: Maybe it means he will be a happy fellow.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Freckles has millions of whorls! :lol: I wonder what it means, moo has a few


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know much about them or their relation to behavior, but they sure are cute on your horse! They remind me of dimples!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I've also heard that whirls in certain locations on the face or a certain number means they have certain personality traits. Not sure I really believe any of it tho.
> 
> Interesting photos. Have never seen a horse with them there. Cute foal tho.


yeah, i have heard the same thing

ADORABLE foal btw!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Hoover has two matching on either side in the middle of his ribs. They're very large, probably 4" in circumference. The odd thing is, in the dead center of each, he has a small tuft of white hair. 

What is it suppose to mean about the personality?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't currently have the time to look it up but I know there is topic specifically about this already. You should try to find it


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.agresearchforum.com/publicationsarf/2004/page038.pdf
http://www.grandin.com/references/abstract-2.html
http://www.grandin.com/references/abstract-4.html
http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0168159106001808
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/bsc/jbg/2006/00000123/00000006/art00009
http://n.b5z.net/i/u/6143212/i/Woodridge_Farms_Newsletter.pdf
http://ansci.colostate.edu/files/Behavior/TheWayISeeIt1998.pdf

here are a few interesting articles. you have to have a browse through a couple of them to find the article about the whorls but there is some good info there


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Good finds! I'd read two of those but the rest were new.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Several years ago, Equus did an article about the positioning/number/etc. of hair whorls on the heads of horses and their potential relationship to temperament, behavior, and intelligence. It sparked an angry response from many readers stating that Equus shouldn't be printing such "nonsense" because they are usually a highly respected magazine that only prints "the facts."
> 
> Personally, I thought the article was very interesting!


There is an article in this months issue of Horse & Rider on the same thing.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That is really interesting ... I don't think I've ever seen that before. Jubilee has a whorl between her eyes like most horses. As for a meaning behind it, someone told me that if a whorl is centred evenly on a horse's face it means they are intelligent. But then again, that could just be an old wives' tale.


----------

